# The Birds



## littlefrog (Jun 30, 2006)

OK, it has been a weird week with birds and my house...

Tuesday evening, I was repeatedly dive-bombed by a hummingbird that had gotten trapped in the greenhouse after the roof vent closed. I get visits from hummingbirds relatively regularly, that wasn't all that weird, so I let him out. Kind of scary though, those things have very pointy beaks...

Wednesday evening, we heard all sorts of ruckus coming from the chimney. So, figuring it was a racoon or squirrel, I lit a very small fire to induce the animal to leave (a bit of smoke, but not so much as to kill anybody). A few minutes and a lot of scruffling and skritching later, a bluebird fell out of the chimney and flew around my living room for a while. But he was pretty stunned, and easy to catch, so I let him loose outside. This is weird for several reasons, the main one being that I've never actually seen a bluebird near my house, ever...

Yesterday I was blessedly not attacked by birds. I'm hoping to make it through today, as well.


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2006)

I had a cardinal in my backyard this morning! 
That might not seem like much news, but living in the city, I really only have finches around here (and not nice finches like gold finches). I went from having TONS of birds at my old house to the crummy little finches. I probably miss my birds the most since we moved. So, the cardinal was a big deal. Also, cardinals were my father's favorite birds, and I think everyone in our family, since he's been gone, pays a little extra attention when there is a cardinal around.  

Stay safe Rob....


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 30, 2006)

Rob, I will be worried for you when you find a pelican swimming in your bathtub. 

Shield your eyes!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2006)

Alfred Hitchcock's "The Birds" revisited...


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 30, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/general/news/story?id=2500894

idiot birds.


----------



## Marco (Jun 30, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/general/news/story?id=2500894
> 
> idiot birds.




:rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2006)

Awww, she had a gash on her pouch!  
Come on, you people should be able to relate here!


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 30, 2006)

I was in key west a few years ago and over there, the pelicans are their version of our sea gulls in the northeast--annoying stupid birds that sqwack around your fishing boat, looking for scraps and crapping on you.


----------

